# anyones knuckles hurt & have numb fingertips??



## Dancingkaty1

hi...im almost 34 weeks pregnant with twins & for about 2 weeks now i have had severe pain in my knuckles when i clinch fist etc...also the same 2 fingertips on my right hand are numb which is really annoying! i spoke to my consultant about it last week & he just shrugged it off saying it was water retention....i know my fingers are swollen, my feet are too ( cant feet into any of my nice shoes :( ) but i feel like ive got arthritis in my hands & its so painful! xx


----------



## twins

Hi I have the same thing, im 33 weeks and have had it for about 2 weeks and it really does hurt!. My consultant said it is carpal tunnel caused by the swelling in my hands and wrist. She said it is fairly common with twin pregnancy and that physio can help, they may give hand splints to wear at night. She did say that its does go after birth, within a few weeks as the swelling goes. Im trying to make a physio appointment at the moment but can never get through.


----------



## Dancingkaty1

twins said:


> Hi I have the same thing, im 33 weeks and have had it for about 2 weeks and it really does hurt!. My consultant said it is carpal tunnel caused by the swelling in my hands and wrist. She said it is fairly common with twin pregnancy and that physio can help, they may give hand splints to wear at night. She did say that its does go after birth, within a few weeks as the swelling goes. Im trying to make a physio appointment at the moment but can never get through.

oh maybe i will mention it at my next physio appointment then as i have physio on my bk/pelvis/hips anyway. god i feel such an old pensioner...no offence but when i go to the physio department they are all old and i feel so out of place lol! x


----------



## twins

So know how you feel! I do everything at a snails pace now. Hope your physio can help, x


----------



## auntcarrie

I had Carpal Tunnel from mid-2nd trimester straight thru the 35th week when I gave birth. It was torture. It started out as hot shooting pains up my wrists and hands at night, then morphed into constant numbness & pain in both hands. All the time. I couldn't type and was still working so that was troublesome. The wrist splits helped some but not much. I tried everything else - you name it. Accupuncture. Chiropractor. Rubs and lotions. 

Since you are pretty well along in your pregnancy I'm sure you won't get it as bad as I did. But it might take more than a few weeks to go away after birth. On one hand for me, it took months for the numbness in the fingertips to go. But it did, evenutally! 

Good luck!


----------



## Deux

I have the same thing, without the numbness. It started at about 32 weeks and is worse in the morning, mostly in my knuckles, fingers and toes.


----------



## anna stesia

I had this with my first pregnancy, but it does seem worse this time around at night I can hardly clinch a first it hurts and one of my fingers keeps clicking.

I held on to my wrist splints from my last pregnancy so I wear these at night time which prevent my hands from going number through the night.

7 weeks left to go.......


----------



## Aunty E

Sounds exactly like my carpal tunnel syndrome. It made me miserable, splints didn't really help, drinking gallons of water did a bit, but mostly doing carpal tunnel stretching exercises helped. And giving birth - that pretty much sorted it.


----------



## ladypotter

Yep..Carpal tunnel. I got it too when I was pg and it lasted for a few weeks after birth too. It's gone now though!! Thank goodness!


----------



## Dancingkaty1

glad to hear its nothing too serious then...was extremely bad last night, kept waking me up :( i know every day that the twins stay in me is another day of them growing & getting stronger but i feel so miserable at the moment & finding everything so difficult....im 34 weeks on thurs & seeing my consultant next tues again & really hoping they give me a date to induce me or c section...i know it wont be til bout 37 weeks but i just want a date so i can aim for it if you know what i mean. xx


----------



## PTwannabe

I would say it's most likely from the swelling too. Especially if it's just the fingers and not arms, etc.


----------



## akcher

I had it in my pregnancy. It started at about 4 months. My hands were numb and it hurt when i try to grip anything. It went away about 3-4 weeks after I delivered.


----------

